# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Alimleri >  Ali Bin Abbas

## ceydaaa

t_tip_islam.jpg( ? - 994 ) 1000 sene önce ilk kanser ameliyatını yapan bilim adamı. Kılcal damar sitemini ilk defa ortaya atan bilim adamıdır. Eski çağın en büyük hekimlerinden olan hipokratesin (Hipokrat) Doğum olayı görüşünü kökünden yıktı.

----------

